# Goose activity in Corinne?



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone care to share if they have seen geese flying around the Corinne area? I was up there along the Bear River on 12/24 and did not see a duck or goose. When do you think the Idaho migrators will be arriving? Too bad our season closes on January 16th.
Good luck everyone and have a good New Year. Be safe.


----------



## mallardflu (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a buddy that belongs to a club up there, he has not seen alot of geese, he says only about 50 birds is al they have seen for the past 3 weeks. Hope you find some. :lol:


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Went out there a couple times last week. Only saw 3 geese. They better get down here soon.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Many of the birds from Idaho never make it to Utah. From there they head to S. California.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Theres a few up here, but the main flock of over 200 birds. Moved out of here 3 weeks ago, theres flocks here and there but not to many. The snow is to deep at the moment for most fields so there on the water.


----------



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

[Too bad our season closes on January 16th.

I Am new to utahs hunting dates but please correct me if im wrong. BUt i do belive that goose season ends january 31 for dark geese right?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

hitech2redneck said:


> [Too bad our season closes on January 16th.
> 
> I Am new to utahs hunting dates but please correct me if im wrong. BUt i do belive that goose season ends january 31 for dark geese right?


That is the end date for the southern zone. The 16th is for the northern zone.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Geese are piled up by the hundreds in any open water right now. I took a drive down the Promontory side of the lake on Sunday (you know, the side that's posted private all the way down! :evil: ) and saw unbelievable numbers of geese.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> Geese are piled up by the hundreds in any open water right now. I took a drive down the Promontory side of the lake on Sunday (you know, the side that's posted private all the way down! :evil: ) and saw unbelievable numbers of geese.


happens every year, the ATK ranch pond gets loaded with them. take your bino's and count the bands...


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

12/31 update for you northern goose hunters in the Corinne area.
I hunted yesterday from 8:30am until 2 pm. in my cornfield, east side of Corinne. Lay out blind/snow cover with small honker spread. No birds spotted, not even a duck. Picked up and headed south on I-15 at appx. 2:40pm. Spotted a flock of about 20 geese landing in the field west of the weigh station (man, I wished I owned that property!).
I am starting to get very worried/desperate. January 16th is approaching way too quickly.
Good luck all.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Its been really slow up there since the end of November. Worst year i've seen in awhile. We've got access to about 80% of the ground in west corinne and its been slow. Up there saturday we only seen 4 birds and we was out all day.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Honkerfool,
I feel your pain.
Don't worry, some new birds will show up on the 17th.
Good luck.


----------

